# Dandruff????



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I noticed for the last couple days czar had a good amount of dandruff,,not sure if its cause of the weather changing from like 60 degrees to 80 degrees from day to day..or if its a reason..I gave him a bath lastnight and this moring he had dandruff again..what should I do?


----------



## Loki (Feb 23, 2010)

what kind of shampoo are u using? my dogs get it really bad smtimes and i give them aloe and oatmeal shampoo baths and it clears it up


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

It could just be caused by the weather changing.
Do you use a hypoallergenic shampoo? Nismo has really bad dandruff sometimes when he just needs a bath. Also could your dog have rolled/touched anything to cause a skin irritation?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Your shampoo could be drying him out. Sully used to get like that now I use Etiderm by Virbac and his coat is awesome.

Etiderm Shampoo For Dogs & Cats: Pet Shampoo - 1800PetMeds


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol i think i figured out what it was...It wasn't dandruff it was like dirt from him layin out in the patio:-O lmao...I thought it was dandruff till I put 2 and 2 2gether


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

lol @ czar! at least you thought to come and ask for advice, so now you got valuable info in case you ever do have a problem with dandruff! Glad it was just dirt though.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lmao. poor david  czar boy wearin ur tired self out  ahahaha.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll David is losing his mind !!!!!!


----------

